# International Artisan/Premium eliquid Recommendations



## CMMACKEM (18/4/17)

Hi There

I would like some recommendations of some artisan/premium international eliquid that I should try.

None of the average stuff(looking at you Ruthless ), I want the best in the Phillip Rockeish league, there or there abouts(Looking at you ANML)


----------



## aktorsyl (19/4/17)

Haha I hear ya. If I could get my hands on the "Not too shabby joose" line from Twisted420, I'd be a happy camper. Especially his "Like a Sir" blend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/4/17)

Witchers Brew, Blackbird! Dont get more artisan than that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

